# Some cities and their beauty



## Heludin (Jun 4, 2006)

During the first days of spring in Baoding, people tend to get married.


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

Would you be able to post your pictures a bit bigger? You make great pictures actually but they have more impact when in a larger format


----------



## Heludin (Jun 4, 2006)

^^ I went from 800 to 600 thinking it would saturate the page, that's another reason I post a maximun of 2 pictures per post, but if they look too small I can post them in 800 p/format max.

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Heludin (Jun 4, 2006)

What is a city without lovers?

Love birds awaiting the bus, in San Diego downtown.


----------



## Heludin (Jun 4, 2006)

Ensenada's tourist infraestructure.


----------



## Heludin (Jun 4, 2006)

Every city should at least have one mini.


----------



## Heludin (Jun 4, 2006)

Colorful facade, Baoding have several motels, I mean "hundreds of them".


----------



## Heludin (Jun 4, 2006)

Pedestrian bridge in Orizaba, Veracruz, Mexico.


----------



## Heludin (Jun 4, 2006)

In L.A. being bilingual is easy, now, being monolingual is the easiest thing, most of the public transport caters to those who's english abilities are limited.


----------



## Heludin (Jun 4, 2006)

You turn 14 only once, why not smile right? end of school gathering in Mexico City, some activities and farewell ceremonies were performed.


----------



## Heludin (Jun 4, 2006)

Hilton Hotel seen from Coronado, isolated and sad, stands alone right across from the Convention Center.


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

Lovely shots! It's great to see you have a big variety in your subjects


----------



## Heludin (Jun 4, 2006)

^^ I try to frame as many aspects as possible.

A bus stop in Baoding.


----------



## Heludin (Jun 4, 2006)

One of many green areas in Baoding.


----------



## Heludin (Jun 4, 2006)

San Francisco and its attractions


----------



## Heludin (Jun 4, 2006)

Eco-Bici, is part of a program aimed to reduce emissions in Mexico city.


----------



## Heludin (Jun 4, 2006)

Young citizens taking advantadge of public internet in Tezonapa, Veracruz, Mexico.


----------



## Heludin (Jun 4, 2006)

Activities around San Diego can lead you far into the mountains, this was taken near Palomar Mountain Observatory, with Lake Henshaw in the back.


----------



## Heludin (Jun 4, 2006)

What is this French lady doing in Las Vegas?


----------



## Heludin (Jun 4, 2006)

Surfing the waves in Oceanside, California.


----------



## Heludin (Jun 4, 2006)

Sunset in the Sonoran desert, in the way to Hermosillo


----------



## Heludin (Jun 4, 2006)

Mazatlan's waterfront properties


----------



## Heludin (Jun 4, 2006)

The second half of the previous building


----------



## Heludin (Jun 4, 2006)

Coffee Shop in the San Francisco Auarium area


----------



## Heludin (Jun 4, 2006)

Hilton hotel in San Diego


----------



## Heludin (Jun 4, 2006)

Most Expensive Condo in San Francisco Sold for $28 Million, a bit off my wallet's power.


----------



## Heludin (Jun 4, 2006)

Corner of Ketner Blv and West G Street in San Diego, California.


----------



## Heludin (Jun 4, 2006)

Organ Pavillion, Balboa Park in San Diego, California.


----------



## Heludin (Jun 4, 2006)

Corner of South Grand Ave and West 2nd Street in Downtown LA


----------



## Heludin (Jun 4, 2006)

The Macroplaza right next to Parque Hidalgo in Tijuana, Mexico.


----------



## Heludin (Jun 4, 2006)

A family boarding the public transportation in Baoding, Hebei.


----------



## Heludin (Jun 4, 2006)

Street view in Baoding.


----------



## Heludin (Jun 4, 2006)

Condos in Las Vegas


----------



## Heludin (Jun 4, 2006)

Stratosphere Tower, Las Vegas Nevada.


----------



## Heludin (Jun 4, 2006)

Year of a Million Dreams, Disneyland, California.


----------



## Heludin (Jun 4, 2006)

I-5 North bound, East Irvine, California.


----------



## Heludin (Jun 4, 2006)

City National Bank in L.A. Downtown.


----------



## Heludin (Jun 4, 2006)

Ancient Art, at the SECUT in Tijuana, Baja California.


----------



## Heludin (Jun 4, 2006)

Kukulkan - SECUT, Tijuana, Baja California.


----------



## Heludin (Jun 4, 2006)

More ancient art - CECUT, Tijuana.


----------



## Heludin (Jun 4, 2006)

Just a reminder, enjoy the pictures but, don't use my work without proper permission.


----------



## jlaw (Jul 4, 2009)

Heludin said:


> *Stargazing in Hollywood*


disappointing to come to know that there are chipped tiles, and they're so many.hno:.


----------



## Heludin (Jun 4, 2006)

^^ That's the other face of Hollywood's Walk of Fame among other things.

During the first days of spring blossoms come to life all over the city in Baoding.


----------



## Heludin (Jun 4, 2006)

And more flowers.


----------



## Heludin (Jun 4, 2006)

Chinese Art, Baoding, Hebei.


----------



## Heludin (Jun 4, 2006)

Artificial cascade in Jing Xiu Park, Baoding










Great Wall section? No, but it sure looks like


----------



## Heludin (Jun 4, 2006)

Waht's a city without flowers, Baoding.


----------



## Heludin (Jun 4, 2006)

GMC is all over the world, Acadias are not, this one is from Oceanside, California.


----------



## Heludin (Jun 4, 2006)

323 downtown San Diego


----------



## Heludin (Jun 4, 2006)

Suzuki tuning, Baoding


----------



## Heludin (Jun 4, 2006)

Great Wall Logo


----------



## Heludin (Jun 4, 2006)

Vehicles will be towed if left overnight, La Jolla California.


----------



## Heludin (Jun 4, 2006)

Rent a yellow buggie, San Diego downtown.


----------



## Heludin (Jun 4, 2006)

Surfing truck? Oceanside California.


----------



## Heludin (Jun 4, 2006)

Range Rover speeding, downtown San Diego.


----------



## Heludin (Jun 4, 2006)

About to catch the police car....San Diego, California.


----------



## Heludin (Jun 4, 2006)

Tundra en high heels, Oceanside California.


----------



## Heludin (Jun 4, 2006)

Yellow X-Terra in San Diego California


----------



## Heludin (Jun 4, 2006)

Charter bus, Baoding China.


----------



## Heludin (Jun 4, 2006)

The Getaway, San Diego California.


----------



## Heludin (Jun 4, 2006)

Scooters lined up, San Diego downtown.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Interesting and very nice new photos :cheers:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice photo indeed...


----------



## Heludin (Jun 4, 2006)

^^ Thanks guys

Restaurant in Seaport Village, San Diego California


----------



## Heludin (Jun 4, 2006)

A view of a million dollars, Embarcadero in San Diego, California.


----------



## Heludin (Jun 4, 2006)

AT&T building right in the heart of San Diego


----------



## Heludin (Jun 4, 2006)

Steel rings, Embarcadero Park in San Diego


----------



## Heludin (Jun 4, 2006)

Looking down, Baoding


----------



## Heludin (Jun 4, 2006)

A bit lower, this is not the same building complex as above ^^, Baoding China.


----------



## Heludin (Jun 4, 2006)

Hotel in Baoding, running completely in solar power


----------



## Heludin (Jun 4, 2006)

Arrachera cut in Cordoba Veracruz, Mexico.

This was a restaurant that serves northern style food hence the "cow" decoration in the seats.


----------



## Heludin (Jun 4, 2006)

Church in Cordoba Veracruz


----------



## Heludin (Jun 4, 2006)

Mc Donalds in Cordoba Veracruz, can you see the sign?


----------



## Heludin (Jun 4, 2006)

Eternal...Rodeo Drive, California.


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

nice photo collection.


----------



## Heludin (Jun 4, 2006)

^^ Thanks.

What's a city without love birds?

Couple in Baoding.


----------



## Heludin (Jun 4, 2006)

Or brides to be?

Baoding, Hebei.


----------



## Heludin (Jun 4, 2006)

Great Wall taxi in Baoding.


----------



## Heludin (Jun 4, 2006)

And some fashion shows....Baoding.


----------



## Heludin (Jun 4, 2006)

Wedding fashion store.


----------



## Heludin (Jun 4, 2006)

Dark skies in San Diego.


----------



## Heludin (Jun 4, 2006)

Foggy San Diego skyline.


----------



## Heludin (Jun 4, 2006)

Lighthouse in Oceanside.


----------



## Heludin (Jun 4, 2006)

Downtown San Diego with the AT&T Tower in the background.


----------



## Heludin (Jun 4, 2006)

Master of the Skies.....I can't remember the location of this one.


----------



## Heludin (Jun 4, 2006)

Aztec Princess, performers in Plaza Olvera, Los Angeles.









Little aztecs.


----------



## Heludin (Jun 4, 2006)

The Berkeley Museum Boat in a stormy night, San Diego.


----------



## Heludin (Jun 4, 2006)

Sail Boat in the fog with the San Diego Skyline in the background.


----------



## Heludin (Jun 4, 2006)

Car Show in Vista California.


----------



## Heludin (Jun 4, 2006)

Winter in Baoding.


----------



## Heludin (Jun 4, 2006)

I was denied a picture.....lol.....just kidding, Baoding, Hebei.


----------



## Heludin (Jun 4, 2006)

Lady Dragon....Baoding wedding dresses show.


----------



## Heludin (Jun 4, 2006)

Most of the parks in Baoding have all kinds of flowers.


----------



## Heludin (Jun 4, 2006)

Famous transportation method in Baoding.


----------



## Heludin (Jun 4, 2006)

This is no city, but it deserves a shot, a river running down the high mountains region in Veracruz.


----------



## Heludin (Jun 4, 2006)

Veracruz is well known for its great amount of rivers, here's one more in the jungle.


----------



## Heludin (Jun 4, 2006)

How about a fresh mango, 1kg each, my mother's home in Veracruz.


----------



## Heludin (Jun 4, 2006)

Carlsbad Flowers Field, California.


----------



## Heludin (Jun 4, 2006)

Imperial Palace, Beijing.


----------



## Heludin (Jun 4, 2006)

Anza Borrego Desert, California.


----------

